# 4 frosties left, do we grow them on?



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

I could do with some advice please, as you can see from my signature i have done a fresh with 2 x 3 day embryos (8 & 9 cell) BFN, then a FET with 2 x 3 day (7 cells) BFN.   
This now leaves us 4 frosties (2 x 6 cell 1 x 7 and 1 x8 ) still good grades as were the others. The clinic have suggested thawing all 4 and hopefully growing them into blasts but i am nervous that we will end up with none.
Maybe they aren't making it to blast hence the BFN. Do i take that chance or just have 2 put back again and just    that up until now we have just been unlucky.
I am currently waiting for immune/clotting results so that may alter everything anyway but it's sending me    what would you do? Any advice would be gratefully received.


----------



## Amz2006 (May 12, 2009)

Hi Missy

I can totally understand your dilema,

I can only give you my experience and opinion...

We had 1st cycle (fresh ICSI) and had 2 embies put back at day 3 - I think they were both 8 cells - BFN (had 2 frozen from this cycle)
Our 2nd cycle was another fresh ICSI and we managed to get 3 out of our 6 embies to blasts - on transfer day we had 2 put back they were top quality and couldnt have been better, infact when we arrived for ET 1 was hatching! But again - BFN!
Our 3rd cycle was a FET with embies from 1st cycle - They asked us about going to blast but I was too nervous so we had them thawed and put back same day (day 3 embies) - a 6 cell and a 7 cell - BFP!!

I know some people will say blasts are better etc but in my experience it seems to be just bad luck, I couldnt understand how I didnt get pregnant on the 2nd cycle with 2 top blasts (we really had to fight to have 2 put back because they were convinced both would implant and we would have twins)

Could you perhaps ask your clinic to thaw 2 and see what happens, if they dont make it you could then thaw the other 2 and have them put back same day - at least you would have something to go back??

Good Luck with your decision and hope it works out for you

xxx


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Amz, firstly congratulations on your little boy Finley! secondly thankyou for your opinion, it is a real dilema as I must be one of the most indecisive people in the world!   
What you said about trying 2 is a good idea but as my clinic only do medicated i'm not sure how the timings would go, I know it is all complicated stuff and you have to be exact. 
It's true what you say though it is a lucky dip really. I have read lots of stories where top blasts have been a BFN and the poorest fragmented 2 day embryo has made it to a BFP, it seems like pot luck!
Thanks again, i'm back in on April 10th for blood results and to book a batch so I have a little while to decide but I will ask them about the timings.


----------



## weeguapa (Aug 28, 2009)

If it helps, the embryologist at my clinic believes that if a embryo is going to make it to blast, they will do so in the lab or back in utero. I don't think there's clinical evidence to support that, god knows how you would even measure it! But it helped me to decide to go for a more 'aggressive' approach and thaw all my embryos to get the best and closest to blast that we could.  I have had so many other transfers with great 3-day embryos and no obvious reason for it not working, so maybe none of those would have made it to blast anyway?!

Not sure that even makes sense, sorry! There seems to be such mixed opinions about the benefits of blastocyst transfer, but it has made me feel more confident having had my first one yesterday than with any of the previous FETs I have had with 3-day embryos.  One of my blasts was a re-frozen one, so had been frozen at one day old, thawed in January, taken on to blast in culture, re-frozen and then thawed yesterday and survived.  A real fighter, I hope.

It's such a gamble....good luck!!


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

weeguapa thankyou and it all made perfect sense to me.   
Congratulations on being PUPO, sending you lots of     great news about the refrozen one thawing, sounds like it is a real fighter. 
That was my other fear that if they all made it my clinic said they could refreeze a couple but have only done it once and they haven't been thawed yet as the lady got pregnant.
Good luck and     for OTD for you


----------



## weeguapa (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks missy! Good luck to you too! xxxxx


----------



## EmmaLouise1980 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi everyone. 

I am in the same position. I have 6 frozen but my clinic didn't think it was worth taking the risk with blastocyst in case we were left with nothing but it was our choice and now I don't know what to do... Do we take the risk? It's such a hard decision to make..

Emma xx


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

Emma have you made a decision?    I'm still pondering as at this appointment the Dr changed her tune and said the 4 could give us 2 tries and never really mentioned blasts again.
My DH said blasts but i'm still    then we still have to decide which to thaw if we don't thaw them all.
Good luck with it all and hope you can make the decision and it's one you are happy with. When do you have to decide by? Can the embryologist help you?


----------



## EmmaLouise1980 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi Missy123

I haven't made a final decision yet but I am leaning towards not having the blasto.. I am only a week and a half into down reg so have a few weeks to decide.

Big hugs to you and let me know what you decide. Just have to go with your heart  

Emma xx


----------

